# And you thought...



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

the season was over.  

The sea run feesh are on their way.   










45 inch, 37 pound rockfish caught near Deale, MD on Friday. 

I don't know these gentlemen. Picture was forwarded to me from another board. 
.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*That is Capt.*

Wayne Morgan of the boat, Frayed Knot on the left. Keep in mind, Wayne knows all the holes on the middle bay and beyond.  Not just anyone will go out and get those fish. But rest asure, Wayne will! Sorry BB, this is going to the boating board. .....Hat


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*You move a post cause it*

got a pic of a boat?????

Then move the Happy Thanksgiving post to the LOUNGE.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yeah I did.....*

Dose it look like those fish were caught on a beach?  Maybe you need thicker glasses!  ......Hat


----------

